# How much grain to give?



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay so I am some what new to goats but I've got quite the hang on everything but I was just wondering how much grain my pygmy goats should be getting. I have 5, 4 females and a male the oldest is about 3 months and the youngest and still being bottle feed but slowly getting weaned off is about 8 weeks old and eating hay and grain as well. I just give them what I feel is a good amount but what would you recommend cause I don't want to be under feeding or over feeding (I don't think I am). I am also giving them manna goat mineral! I hope someone can help me out thanks so much!!


Brooke 
Proud owner of 5 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Give about 10% body weight to does, DON'T give the male grain; it can cause urinary calculi, which is deadly.
Wean the male off grain over a week.

I LOVE manna pro minerals, keep feeding that, and make sure to give hay free-choice.


----------



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

okay thanks! So i have to weigh the goats and then just multiply there weight by .10?? but what does that answer give me?


Brooke 
Proud owner of 5 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

10% of body weight seems very high to me unless they are nursing, milking or very thin. I would be more inclined to go with 1-2% of their body weight.

Anyway, that formula will give you the number of pounds of grain. 70 lb goat X 10% = 7 pounds of grain. Start slowly and work them up over the course of several weeks.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have Nigerians and everyone gets 1/2 cup twice a day. I am feeding 18% protein.


----------



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay great thanks very helpful!!


Brooke 
Proud owner of 5 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

I am just guessing but our goats are around 15-20 pounds so if I said 15 pounds 15 x .10=1.5 pounds so they should be getting around 2-3 cups of food, I just googled with 1.5 pounds is in cups and that's what it said.. so would you give that 2-3 cups divided into 2 feelings since I feed morning and night or like that much at each time?


Brooke 
Proud owner of 5 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

MsScamp said:


> 10% of body weight seems very high to me unless they are nursing, milking or very thin. I would be more inclined to go with 1-2% of their body weight.
> 
> Anyway, that formula will give you the number of pounds of grain. 70 lb goat X 10% = 7 pounds of grain. Start slowly and work them up over the course of several weeks.


Definetly 1-2% of their bodyweight. 10% sounds way too high IMO

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

so feeding somewhere around 2 cups sounds good? and would it be 2 cups per day so I cup morning and one at night or 2 cups at morning and 2 at night?


Brooke 
Proud owner of 5 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

brogerschwiler said:


> so feeding somewhere around 2 cups sounds good? and would it be 2 cups per day so I cup morning and one at night or 2 cups at morning and 2 at night?
> 
> Brooke
> Proud owner of 5 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


I would do one cup at each feeding.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

At 3 months old and younger, they do not need 2 cups per day. At weaning age, I feed the ND's 3/4 cup per two goats twice a day and then work up to 1/2 cup each twice per day


----------

